# Cheap E-caller



## tamccain

I just wanted to share my inexpensive e-caller. I know that there are other "plans" out there for making an e-caller, but I wanted to share what I have recently done.

If you already have an ANDROID smart phone, or even an MP3 player you can make this real cheap.

I purchased this megaphone
megaphone

This megaphone has a port for the accessory microphone, but it also works as an input from a smart phone or an MP3 player.

On Android you can go to the Market and purchase several FREE hunting calls including a set of Coyote Calls. You can also go to Varmint Al's and download some free MP3's.

I used this setup on my very first outing just the other day. I called in a couple hawks and heard several coyotes calling back to us. We never got them to come in, but it was in the afternoon evening and I understand the best time is early morning.

Anyway, just thought I would share - perhaps you are on a small budget like me and this is a cheap alternative to some expensive equipment.


----------



## RoughNeck

Does it make that popin sound when you change sounds on it ?


----------



## tamccain

The only sounds that I have heard it make are the ones that come directly from my cell phone. It does a pretty good job - at least the other animals seem to think so, so far. I am taking it out again this weekend - this time early in the morning. I will give a full report about it then.


----------



## RoughNeck

If you go out in the early part of the day take a decoy with you if you have one if not get a feather and tie it to an arrow it will spin around and be a temp decoy worked great for me ( use fishin line to tie the feather )


----------



## ebbs

Fantastic idea! How loud was it?


----------



## bones44

Thanks for sharing that. Alot of guys are hurting financially right now and that sounds like it would definitely do the trick. Good luck out there !!


----------



## bar-d

Welcome to PT tamccain.


----------



## RoughNeck

ebbs said:


> Fantastic idea! How loud was it?


It wasnt loud it was just a feather swingin around in the air ebbs


----------



## tamccain

The call was definitely loud enough for come coyotes a couple miles away (assumed) to hear and howl back at us. I will be taking it out Saturday morning for some more work. I am hoping to be extremely productive.


----------



## youngdon

Good luck, Don't forget the camera.....We like pics.


----------



## dpeymus

Nice hack! There are a couple of other improvised e-callers that I've seen people build, often with a remote FM microphone transmitter and other little gadgets. Even though I have a FoxPro, I still just use a boom box with a CD of Crow Distress on it for crow hunting. Honestly though, I think mouth-blown calls beat e-callers most days of the week, especially if you're hunting in areas that see a lot of predator hunting.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Brilliant man! Thanks for the post! I will gladly trade my foxpro for $600 and one of these! (seriously).


----------



## catcapper

All you carpenters out there can plug a MP3 player into your Dewalt construction radios and let it run. Its a real attention getter when those grey fox come in and see the big yellow box---for some reason they hang around and try to figure out what that thing is even after the sound has stopped.


----------



## ebbs

Cat's back!!!


----------



## On a call

tamccain said:


> The call was definitely loud enough for come coyotes a couple miles away (assumed) to hear and howl back at us. I will be taking it out Saturday morning for some more work. I am hoping to be extremely productive.


Hey welcome !!

How is calling yotes a couple miles away working ? I have problems calling them a half mile.

Good idea.


----------



## On a call

catcapper said:


> All you carpenters out there can plug a MP3 player into your Dewalt construction radios and let it run. Its a real attention getter when those grey fox come in and see the big yellow box---for some reason they hang around and try to figure out what that thing is even after the sound has stopped.


Maybe they come in with their tool belts on ?


----------



## tamccain

looks like I won't be going out in the morning after all - both of my coyote buddies (a friend, and my father-in-law) backed out on me. Looks like it will be another week before I get out there. I could go by myself, but to me it is much more fun with a buddy.


----------



## youngdon

Where not in Phoenix are you located ??


----------



## hassell

tamccain said:


> looks like I won't be going out in the morning after all - both of my coyote buddies (a friend, and my father-in-law) backed out on me. Looks like it will be another week before I get out there. I could go by myself, but to me it is much more fun with a buddy.


 You'd be surprised at how much more you'll learn by hunting by yourself, any mistakes made are easier corrected when hunting solo PLUS you can concentrate more on the hunt without worrying what your hunting buddies are doing, call the animals in ( doesn't matter what it is ) and you'll have lots of buddies!!


----------



## youngdon

Well said hassell, a second set of eyes can be helpful, but all the other stuff that comes with them can be a hinderance to you.


----------



## tamccain

I live in a mining community called Morenci. It is WAY over by the NM border. The nearest "Walmart" town is Safford. We are right in some prime hunting territory - Unit 27


----------



## youngdon

Yep I know where it is. I've been through a time or ten, when I lived in Tucson and used to hunt Hannagan Meadow area.


----------



## tamccain

Hannagan's Meadow is one of the prime places, but it also gets pretty full with hunters. So far, I have avoided that area and have hunted a little more south of there.

This year I put in for elk. Not sure where I'll hunt for that, assuming I get drawn.


----------



## ebbs

Hey tamccain thanks for the tip on that bull horn. Ordered mine from amazon a little bit ago.


----------



## youngdon

tamccain said:


> Hannagan's Meadow is one of the prime places, but it also gets pretty full with hunters. So far, I have avoided that area and have hunted a little more south of there.
> 
> This year I put in for elk. Not sure where I'll hunt for that, assuming I get drawn.


I put in for 10 and 8, I have a place on the edge of 10. It's been a few years since I hunted Hannagan, they have some big deer and elk there, blue grouse also.


----------



## tamccain

I put in for elk in 27, the cow hunt for the first choice, and the bull hunt for second choice. I have never been Elk hunting before so I hope I get drawn.


----------



## tamccain

ebbs said:


> Hey tamccain thanks for the tip on that bull horn. Ordered mine from amazon a little bit ago.


Your welcome. I hope it works out well for you. Let me know when you get to use it and how it works for you.


----------



## youngdon

tamccain said:


> I put in for elk in 27, the cow hunt for the first choice, and the bull hunt for second choice. I have never been Elk hunting before so I hope I get drawn.


Good luck to you on the draw, let me know if you get a tag. What caliber are you shooting?


----------



## Shadow Sniper

add a stuffed animal hide along with the feathers ,hawk feathers work.


----------



## tamccain

youngdon said:


> Good luck to you on the draw, let me know if you get a tag. What caliber are you shooting?


270. I just bought it in October - it is a Savage model 110. I really like the gun. It is sort of a bargain gun, but I like the way it shoots. I love Savage's accu-trigger.


----------



## youngdon

Bargain Gun?? Hardly tamccain, I 'll be the first to tell you that twenty years ago Savage rifles were not the best shooters around and, lets be frank, they had some of the plainest wood ever. But they were plenty good enough to hunt deer and elk with. Todays Savage rifles are IMO probably the most accurate out of the box rifles on the market. I'm not sure why people are still buying from other gun makers. I know the price is a bargain but you haven't sacrificed a thing in quality or accuracy. You bought a good affordable gun that will serve you well for half the price of others less accurate guns.


----------



## ebbs

MC Hammer and I 2nd that.


----------



## youngdon

LOL WO O O O O wo o o WO O O O wo o o can't touch this

Hammer time!!!


----------



## catcapper

Welcome to Predatortalk Shadow Sniper.


----------

